# Experts Weigh in on Calorie Lists on Menus, Despite ?Mixed? Science



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Experts Weigh in on Calorie Lists on Menus, Despite “Mixed” Science Washington, DC – Scientific uncertainty exists about the benefits of requiring restaurants to prominently display calorie information on menu boards in the US, but key researchers in the field say that the obesity problem is so great that society needs to act now to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

